# Grooming/bathing warning



## jgstanley

I wanted to share this as it has shocked us and maybe other golden owners can avoid this happening. Two days after getting a bath on leaving a boarding kennel, our 2 year old golden became lethargic, no appetite. Took her to the vet who found nothing wrong. The next day we found lumps on her back, back to the vet who shaved much of her back to treat 30-40 abscesses along her spine and neck. She's now on antibiotic and doing better. I've been researching to see what caused this and the following provides the most logical explanation and fits Caddy's symptoms:
Quote:
There have been sporadic cases of "post-grooming" or "post-bathing" folliculitis or furunculosis in dogs after bathing by groomers or after bathing at do-it-yourself dog washes. It is thought the skin infection, mainly seen along the back, is due to trauma caused by high-pressure spray heads and/or contaminated shampoos. This condition is very painful with sores, skin irritation, behavior changes and fever. In rare cases it could be life-threatening. Many do-it-yourself dog washes and groomers use bulk shampoo containers which can become contaminated due to the many baths given from the same container. I recommend owners bring their own shampoo just to be safe.

There is more detail in this link:https://books.google.com/books?id=r...udomonas sp. contamination of shampoo&f=false


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Welcome to the forum.

Thanks for sharing this info, so very sorry this happened to Caddy.
Hope it clears up quickly and she's feeling better soon.


----------



## thorbreafortuna

Wow, thank you! 
We've been using a do it yourself doggy wash place and although we had no problems, I started bringing my own shampoo when I noticed that Thor seemed jus a little bit itchier after using their shampoo. I'm definitely going to keep bringing it. I don't really use them in the warm months. The only reason I use them is because of their drier. Maybe it's time to invest in a drier to be even safer.


----------



## Anele

I am so sorry for your sweet girl and all of you!

Thank you very much for sharing. Great info to have.


----------



## swhome247

Thanks for sharing! I will be bringing my own shampoo to the do it yourself bath from now on.


----------



## lgnutah

I don't think we even have a self service do it yourself dog washing place in my area. The vet has a groomer who will bathe dogs on appointment but it is quite expensive. So I have always bathed Brooks at home. 
We have a rather large shower stall, and I can easily get in the shower stall to do the job. I had to replace my beautiful shower head with one of those white plastic hose type attachments that has the shower head you hold in your hand.
If he has been itchy, I use an oatmeal based shampoo or sometimes a medicated shampoo and let it sit on his skin for 5-10 min before rinsing him.
Bathing is quite a big procedure. The shower has to be completely scrubbed after his bath. As he likes to shake after being bathed I have to wipe down the floor and all the walls and cupboards in the bathroom and the I have a load of towels to wash and dry.
But my positive take on thismis that my bathroom gets completely cleaned when Brooks has a bath.


----------



## Tennyson

There was a thread recently by a golden owner in China who had pictures very similar to Caddy's infection.
Searched but can't find it. I remember the vet shaved the dog completely. Those sores had to be painful.


----------



## Jennifer1

Is this the thread you are thinking of Tennyson?
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...one-tell-me-what-skin-problem-my-dog-has.html


----------



## Ljilly28

Oh, this made my stomach lurch just seeing the photo. Poor puppy dog!


----------



## Hailey

OMG poor baby!!! Hope she heals quickly!


----------



## rabernet

lgnutah said:


> *I don't think we even have a self service do it yourself dog washing place in my area.* The vet has a groomer who will bathe dogs on appointment but it is quite expensive. So I have always bathed Brooks at home.
> We have a rather large shower stall, and I can easily get in the shower stall to do the job. I had to replace my beautiful shower head with one of those white plastic hose type attachments that has the shower head you hold in your hand.
> If he has been itchy, I use an oatmeal based shampoo or sometimes a medicated shampoo and let it sit on his skin for 5-10 min before rinsing him.
> Bathing is quite a big procedure. The shower has to be completely scrubbed after his bath. As he likes to shake after being bathed I have to wipe down the floor and all the walls and cupboards in the bathroom and the I have a load of towels to wash and dry.
> But my positive take on thismis that my bathroom gets completely cleaned when Brooks has a bath.


Many Petco's have a do it yourself for $10 to use their tub, blow dryer, etc.


----------



## Megora

This was something going through my head while talking with a friend who has an 8 year old golden with skin allergies - which seem to be related to bathing (like shampoos). She bathes her dog every couple months and alternates between a groomer or goes to a DIY type of grooming salon for her dog. She uses a medicated shampoo now, but the dog still has a reaction after being groomed. 

I didn't want to freak her out, but I did hem and haw about the types of dogs who are taken to some of these groomers... it's probably fine if the groomer is strict about keeping things sanitary between dogs, but I've heard horror stories from friends who are groomers about the icky dogs brought in. Lot of bugs and bacteria. For that matter, I warned a friend of mine whose daughter is going to vet school - that when my sister worked at a vet - you even had people bringing dogs in once a year for their grooming session which included getting maggots out of the coat. 

I didn't go into full detail with my friend, but as it was - I more or less did not have any suggestions on public groomers in my area. Best options I could recommend were anywhere between 30 minutes away to 2 hours away.


----------



## lgnutah

We once found a golden mix in the highway near our home and his way too tight thin leather collar was cutting into his neck, he had lots of big, engorged ticks and his fur was full of matts. His only tag was a rabies tags with a "travelling vet" type phone number (that I called and they couldn't help me trace the owner).
So, I decided to take him home til I could track down his owner......but before bringing him into my house, I took him to my vet for shots, treatment and GROOMING!!!!
So, yes, the dogs that are cleaned up by groomers are often jn less than ideal condition (PS He looked beautiful after!)


----------



## Lucky Penny

Poor pup, how painful. A good reminder to all to bring your own shampo.


----------



## Charlotte'smom

This is awful and scary to hear about your sweet pup! I hope she heals quickly. I occasionally use a dog wash for my girl and I have always used their shampoo because it seemed to agree with her skin and it smelled good. I'm wondering how the shampoo would get contaminated at the dog wash I use. It comes directly out with the water in the sprayer when you choose the shampoo setting. I don't access the shampoo directly. Is this different than how other dog washes are?


----------

